# Schleimbeutel-OP ... Und was dann?



## el LUNGE (19. Juni 2009)

Tach Geländebreitreifenradsportgemeinde!

Bei mir steht eine Schleimbeutel-OP an (linkes Knie!) ... Hat jemand auch seinen Beutel rausruppen lassen? Wenn ja, wie war es?
- Wie war die OP?
- Wie die Zeit danach?
- Wann gings wieder auf den Sattel?
- USW.

Bitte mal eure Erfahrungen posten! Scheiß mir nämlich fast in die Buxe!

El (bald Beutellose) Lunge


----------



## ruedigold (19. Juni 2009)

Ich halte die Entfernung des Schleimbeutels für einen Kunstfehler.
Lass es nicht machen.
Der Schleimbeutel hat eine entscheidende Funktion, er verhindert Reibung. Ist er weg, gibts Reibung, und dadurch schwere NEUE !!! Folgeprobleme. Du wirst es bereuen, irgendwann, evtl erst in ein zwei jahren. Aber sie kommt. Irgendwann kommt der Tag, da wirst du fluchen über den Arzt , der dir das eingebrockt hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el LUNGE (19. Juni 2009)

... Der Orthop. meinte, dass sich nach ein bis zwei Jahren ein sog. 'Pseudobeutel' bildet, eine Art neue Schicht!!! ... Schon jemand was davon gehört? ...


----------



## Fully-Max (20. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir das auch sehr gut überlegen. Man muss sich auch mal
durch den Kopf gehen lassen, dass der Schleimbeutel sich nicht aus
jux und dollerei entzüdet. Ist der Schleimbeutel weg bekommt eine
andere Struktur die, ich sag es mal allgemein, Fehlbelastung ab.
Wichtiger ist es die Ursache zu finden und zu beseitigen. Und die liegt
eher irgendwo im muskulären System, eventuell ausgelöst durch
falsche Einstellungen am Rad oder was noch wahrscheinlicher ist 
einseitige Belastungen im Alltag.

Gruß Max


----------



## Anselm_X (20. Juni 2009)

@ El: Hatte einen geplatzten Schleimbeutel am linken Ellbogen.

Ist zwar nicht direkt vergleichbar, da er deutlich kleiner als der am Knie ist. 
Darüber hinaus war er NICHT entzündet, ich hatte also kaum oder keine Schmerzen.

Bei mir hat folgende Therapie geholfen: Einmaliges Punktieren und einmaliges injizieren von Kortison durch die Punktionsnadel.
Anschließend habe ich den Ellbogen noch mehrere Nächte dick mit Voltaren-Salbe eingeschmiert und die Salbe mit Frischhaltfolie abgedeckt.

Der Schleimbeutel ist wieder zusammengewachsen und funktioniert bis zum heutigen Tage 

Die OP würde ich nur machen lassen, wenn alles andere nicht fruchtet und/oder es unerträglich wird. Generell gilt: Die OP kannste als "Ultimo Ratio" später immer noch durchführen, lass Dich nicht unter Zeitdruck setzen...

Gute Besserung wünscht Dir
Anselmo


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir bei nem Crash letzten Winter den Schleimbeutel am rechten Knie zerfetzt, die reste mussten dann raus.

Die OP war kein Ding, 80 Minuten mit örtlicher Betäubung, hat aber auch nach abklingen der Schmerzmittel nicht wirklich heftig geschmerzt. Übel ist nur, dass ich 4 Wochen lang das Knie nicht beugen durfte, ihr glaubt gar nicht, wieviele Bewegungen das einschränkt -.-
Nervig war auch das Wechseln des Verbands und dass man ständig die Drainage am Bein hat. Naja.

Jedenfalls war ich nach 4 Wochen wieder fit, und hab das ohne Probleme mit einer 140km GA1-Tour gefeiert  ; )


----------



## majere (20. Juni 2009)

Mir wurden letztes Jahr, mit jungen 19 Jahren, Teile des Schleimbeutels am linken Knie entfernt.
War ne Vollnarkose und man sieht heute nur noch 2 kleine Narben.

Schmerzen hatte ich nur wenige, mehr hat der Drainageschlauch genervt, durch den ich das Knie nicht beugen konnte.
Großes Problem waren die Schmerzmittel: Voltaren Resinat -> auf diese Tabletten bekomme ich mehr als nur Durchfall (will jetzt nicht ins Detail).
Allerdings ist der Platz auf unserer Toilette nicht besonders groß - ca. 70cm von Brille bis Wand. Also konnte ich die Tabletten kaum nehmen, weil ich ja nicht aufs Klo konnte.

Ich habe dann (zum Glück) die Krankengymnastik nicht abgelehnt, und muss heute sagen, dass mein Bein wohl heute noch nicht ganz beweglich wäre, wenn ich nicht gegangen wäre.

Zum Radfahren kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich zu dieser Zeit kein Rad gefahren bin, bergab zu gehen war aber immer am Schlimmsten.


----------



## el LUNGE (21. Juni 2009)

... Morgen werde ich noch einen Termin bei einem Osteopathen machen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich diesen noch vor einem operativen Eingriff haben werde ... In einem österreichischen Forum gab es nur bei einigen wenigen nach einem Eingriff Probleme, die meisten waren nach dem Entfernen des Beutels beschwerdefrei ... So, ich halte euch mal auf dem Laufenden ... el Lunge

@admin:
Das Thema GESUNDHEIT könnte in meinen Augen eine eigene Rubrik vertragen


----------



## punkt (21. Juni 2009)

el LUNGE schrieb:


> @admin:
> Das Thema GESUNDHEIT könnte in meinen Augen eine eigene Rubrik vertragen



es gibt aber genug leute die dann schreien "geh zum arzt und frag nicht im forum".


----------



## el LUNGE (21. Juni 2009)

Die gibt es immer, das ist unabhängig von einer eigenen Rubrik ... Aber ist ja jetzt auch nicht Thema ... El Lunge


----------



## xxbladexx (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Mir wurde letztes Jahr im März der Schleimbeutel im linken Knie komplett entfernt. Naja, ich würde es nicht nochmal machen lassen . Hätte mir noch ne Meinung vom anderen Arzt holen sollen. 
Ergebnis war vom 27.03.08 (2 Wochen Verband  und Salbe danach 2 Wochen Schiene und dann die OP. Ich hatte soviel "Glück" das nach 5 Tagen die Wunde nochmals geöffnet wurde um nen Bluterguß "rauszuschälen"... 
Alles in allem war ich knapp 14 Wochen krank geschrieben. (Seit dem mag mein Chef mich so richtig doll wenn ich was hab...) 
Schmerzen hatte ich anfangs ohne Ende,Dann die Spritzen nich vertragen .Hatte überall Blaue Flecke.
Probleme hab ich dahin gehend noch, das knieende Tätigkeiten auf dem Knie nich , bzw sehr eingeschrängt gehn. Man kniet eben direkt auf m Knochen gefühlstechnisch.Also wie n kleinkind auf den Knien rumrutschen is nun nich mehr....Keine Chance. Fleisenleger würde nich mehr ohne weiteres gehn...So und nun zum Biken...
Hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich wieder biken konnte. Heute absolut keine Probleme mehr . Auch nich nach 60 km fahren am Stück.
Dennoch. Zweitmeinung einholen bevor da einer rumschnippelt is mein Tip. _Ich hab s leider nich gemacht.....Die Zeit wird zeigen was an Problemen kommt ...
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el LUNGE (27. Juni 2009)

xxbladexx schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir wurde letztes Jahr im März der Schleimbeutel im linken Knie komplett entfernt. Naja, ich würde es nicht nochmal machen lassen . Hätte mir noch ne Meinung vom anderen Arzt holen sollen.
> Ergebnis war vom 27.03.08 (2 Wochen Verband  und Salbe danach 2 Wochen Schiene und dann die OP. Ich hatte soviel "Glück" das nach 5 Tagen die Wunde nochmals geöffnet wurde um nen Bluterguß "rauszuschälen"...
> ...



Eyeyey ... das hört sich nicht gut an ... Meine Entscheidung ist gefällt: Ich werde mich unters Messer begeben: Montag noch eine MRT und Dienstag dann bei Orthopäde 1 und Mittwoch bei Orthopäde 3, O 2 hat schon vor 4 Wochen gesagt, dass er schnippeln lassen würde und dass der Eingriff kein Prob darstellen würde und ich als Biker auf dat Beutelchen wohl verzichten kann ... Parallel bin ich derzeit bei einer Heilpraktikerin, aber das mehr wegen der OP-Begleitung (jetzt schon Arnica D3 Globulies einwerfen etc. ...) ... So well Kinnas ... Nice weekend ... el Lunge (radelt bald wieder) ...


----------



## Tigerentchen (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr,
ich bin zwar keine Bikerin...hab aber auch Probleme mit dem Schleimbeutel am linken Knie. Und da ich mittlerweile echt verzweifelt bin, weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, d.h. ob ich mich operieren lassen soll (wozu der Orthopäde mir rät) oder nicht, wollte ich mir mal möglichst viele verschiedene Meinungen anhören, von Leuten, die dieses Problem aus eigener Erfahrung kennen. (Sorry für diesen unmöglichen langen Satz!!! ) 
Ich hab diese Entzündung mittlerweile seit fast acht Wochen und auch nach mehrmaligen punktieren mit anschließendem Salbenverband wurde kein Erfolg erzielt. Kernspin wurde bereits auch schon gemacht...
Als Alternative zum Punktieren (was ja keine Dauerlösung ist) hat mein Orthopäde mir die OP vorgeschlagen....ich bin davon allerdings wenig begeistert, da ich mir mit meinen 19 Jahren eigentlich nicht am Knie "rumoperieren" lassen will. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, indem ihr mir vllt noch ein paar Alternativvorschläge gebt, was man bei euch gemacht hat und geholfen hat??! 
Ich würd mich freuen!
Und Entschuldigung für diesen langen und wirren Text....aber ich musst das jetzt mal loswerden 

grüße
das tigerentchen


----------



## el LUNGE (10. Juli 2009)

Tigerentchen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> ich bin zwar keine Bikerin...hab aber auch Probleme mit dem Schleimbeutel am linken Knie. Und da ich mittlerweile echt verzweifelt bin, weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, d.h. ob ich mich operieren lassen soll (wozu der Orthopäde mir rät) oder nicht, wollte ich mir mal möglichst viele verschiedene Meinungen anhören, von Leuten, die dieses Problem aus eigener Erfahrung kennen. (Sorry für diesen unmöglichen langen Satz!!! )
> Ich hab diese Entzündung mittlerweile seit fast acht Wochen und auch nach mehrmaligen punktieren mit anschließendem Salbenverband wurde kein Erfolg erzielt. Kernspin wurde bereits auch schon gemacht...
> Als Alternative zum Punktieren (was ja keine Dauerlösung ist) hat mein Orthopäde mir die OP vorgeschlagen....ich bin davon allerdings wenig begeistert, da ich mir mit meinen 19 Jahren eigentlich nicht am Knie "rumoperieren" lassen will.
> ...



Ach Tigerentchen ... Das, was es noch an Möglichkeiten gibt, ist Ruhe, Ruhe und nochmals Ruhe: Ich war eineinhalb Wochen krank geschrieben und das Beutelchen war daraufhin zu einem linsenförmigen Etwas abgeschwollen, was sich aber nach dem erten Tag Arbeit wieder gelegt hatte: Rein ins Auto, raus aus'm Auto, Treppe rauf, Treppe runter, an den Schreibtisch, aufstehen, hinsetzen, aufstehen, Auto fahren, Treppen steigen, blablabla ... und abends war die Linse wieder ein Ei - Also ich bin jetzt am 20. unter'm Messer - die OP wird gut verlaufen, das weiß ich! ... Das, was noch etwas nützen könnte, ist ein Osteopath, da hab ich Mittwoch noch'n Termin: eine Sitzung kostet ~52 ! Der guckt dann nicht nach der Ursache der Bursitis, der guckt dann nach der Ursache, warum die Bursitis nicht zurück geht!!! ... Und dann noch der Hinweis meiner Heilpraktikerin: "Alles was mit ..IS endet (BursitIS, BronchitIS etc.) hat mit heruntergeschluckter Wut zu tun!" (Ich hoffe, ich habe sie jetzt richtig zitiert)! Bei mir trifft es leider zu, denn ich habe mich vor sieben Wochen - endlich, weil viel zu spät! - von meiner columbianischen Freundin getrennt, da waren einfach zu viele Lügen!!! ... Hope U feel better! ... El Lunge (P.S.: In deinem Alter würde ich es als erstes mit absoluter Ruhe versuchen! Dazu irgendeine Schiene (die kannste zur Not selber basteln!) und das Bein mal zwei, drei Wochen nicht beugen ... Oder brauchste dein Knie gerade unbedingt?) ...


----------



## Tigerentchen (12. Juli 2009)

Hey,
erst ein mal DANKE für die mega schnelle Antwort!  
Ich habe jetzt morgen auch noch mal einen Orthopädentermin, wo ich mir noch mal alles bezüglich einer OP erzählen lassen werde. Mal schauen...  Wollte eigentlich auch noch mal zu einem zweiten Orthopäden, um mir mal eine andere Meinung anzuhören. Ob das was nützt...keine Ahnung 
Ein blöde Frage: aber was macht der Osteopath dann bei dir bzw. deinem Knie, ich meine, womit/wie behandelt er dich?? 
Jaja..beim Heilpraktiker war ich auch schon. Der hat mir ein blasenziehendes Pflaster gesetzt, was auch für ca. eine Woche geholfen hat...aber leider nicht länger. Er wollte es eigentlich noch mal mit Blutegeln probieren...jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich das probieren soll. 
Mmh..was heißt, ob ich mein Knie unbedingt brauch!?...so ein Knie ist schon nicht schlecht  Ich kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen, es zwei bis drei Wochen lang nicht zu beugen...einen Versuch wäre es natürlich wert!!  
Mein Problem besteht hauptsächlich auch darin, dass ich am 1.September eine Ausbildung beginnen werde und bis dahin eigentlich fit sein muss. Daher überleg ich auch schon die ganze Zeit wegen einer OP hin und her...sollten drei Wochen Schonun nämlich auch keinen Erfolg erzielen, dann wäre ich soweit wie heute...und würde wieder wegen einer OP überlegen...aber das weiß man eben nie!! 

Und zum Ausspruch deiner Heilpraktikerin...ich hab momentan auch Bronchitis...da muss ich wohl ziemlich viel Wut mir mir herumschleppen  mmh.

grüßle
s tigerentchen


----------



## el LUNGE (12. Juli 2009)

Tigerentchen schrieb:


> Hey,
> erst ein mal DANKE für die mega schnelle Antwort!
> Ich habe jetzt morgen auch noch mal einen Orthopädentermin, wo ich mir noch mal alles bezüglich einer OP erzählen lassen werde. Mal schauen...  Wollte eigentlich auch noch mal zu einem zweiten Orthopäden, um mir mal eine andere Meinung anzuhören. Ob das was nützt...keine Ahnung
> Ein blöde Frage: aber was macht der Osteopath dann bei dir bzw. deinem Knie, ich meine, womit/wie behandelt er dich??
> ...




Mensch Tigerentchen:
Das mit der Bronchitis tut mir leid, das mit der Bursitis natürlich auch! 
Was der Osteopath genau macht, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, da bin ich Dienstag erst. Ich weiß, viel zu kurz vor der OP - und ob's was nützt, kann ich dir dementsprechend auch nicht sagen! Kann ich dann Di Abend frühestens!
An deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall einen 2. Orthopäden hinzuziehen und natürlich würd ich es mit Ruhe, Ruhe und nochmals Ruhe versuchen! Heißt: Knie nicht beugen und auch nicht rumlufen!!! Einen Salben-Druckverband noch dazu (Kytta-Salbe oder drgl.) und der Drops müsste spätestens in 3 Wochen gelutscht sein!
Mit 19 schon so'ne OP würde ich nicht wahrscheinlich nicht machen lassen! Und so haste wahrscheinlich wirklich die besten Heilungschancen, denk ich jedenfalls - als Orthopädie-Laie.
Wobei ist das mit dem Beutelchen denn eigentlich passiert? Das wäre ja auch noch interessant - okay, erst sekundär, aber is nich unwichtich, wie ich finde! ... Gute Besserung ... El Lunge


----------



## Tigerentchen (12. Juli 2009)

Tja...genau das ist bei mir ja das Problem. Man weiß eigentlich gar nicht wovon das bei mir kommt. Ich bin weder knieend unterwegs ;-) noch bin ich draufgefallen...ist alles irgendwie ein bisschen komisch bei mir 
Bei mir im Knie befinden sich allerdings mehrere so komische kleine Granulome, die -soweit ich weiß- die Entzündung immer wieder auslösen. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob diese sich auf wieder zurückbilden könnten, wenn ich das Knie richtig schonen würde. Falls nicht, dann würde ich nämlich auch eine OP in Erwägung ziehen...ach verdammmt...ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen soll 
Erst mal morgen abwarten... 

Woher hast du denn deine Entzündung?
Grüßle
s tigerentchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el LUNGE (15. Juli 2009)

Tigerentchen schrieb:


> Bei mir im Knie befinden sich allerdings mehrere so komische kleine Granulome, die -soweit ich weiß- die Entzündung immer wieder auslösen. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob diese sich auf wieder zurückbilden könnten, wenn ich das Knie richtig schonen würde. Falls nicht, dann würde ich nämlich auch eine OP in Erwägung ziehen...



... Wenn das so härtere Gnubbel auf der Kniescheibe sind, dann kann es durchaus sein - so denke ich jedenfalls -, dass diese bei entsprechender Bewegung des Knies (vielleicht reicht da schon ganz simples, einfaches Gehen!?) dazu führen, dass die auf der Kniescheibe befindliche Bursa o stark gereizt wird, dass sie sich entzündet.
!!! Das ist aber meine Logik und sollte auf jeden Fall eine Arzt mittels MRT begutachten!!!

Bei mir hats einen davon auf der Kniescheibe und der soll wahrscheinlich mit raus!




Tigerentchen schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn deine Entzündung?



... Na wenn ich das wüsste! Habe bei einem Umzug einer Klientin einen sauschweren Kühlschrank auf einer Sackkarre zwei Etagen hochgezogen und diesen dabei immer mit dem linken Knie abgestützt, während ich mit dem rechten Bein Stufe für Stufe weiter nach oben ging  ... Das wird wohl der Auslöser gewesen sein! Und ob mein Kniescheibengnubbel vorher schon da war, I don't know ...

El Lunge


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (21. Juli 2009)

Hi elLunge, hatte mit 17 einen Rennradsturz über den Lenker, ja, ja, die Weinmann Bremse war damals schon ziemlich gut...Tja, hat mich den Schleimbeutel am Knie gekostet, war 5 Tage stationär im Krankenhaus, danach 6 Wochen Beinschiene. Als die ab war, das Bein schrumpfte auf Streichholzgröße zusammen. Heute mit 42 Jahren keine Probleme, fahr immer noch Rennrad jetzt mit Campa Recordbremse, besser dosierbar. Auf jeden Fall drück ich dir die Daumen.


----------



## Schwarzwild (23. Juli 2009)

Bei mir musste nach einem MTB-Unfall im letzten Sommer der Schleimbeutel entfernt werden, weil eine böse Enzündung vorlag. Auch ich hatte anfangs Panik, dass sich dauerhafte Auswirkungen ergeben, und wollte mich von den Ärzten nicht so recht beruhigen lassen. Schon 4 Wochen später ging es wieder aufs Bike und nach 3 Monaten war bis auf die Narbe nichts mehr. Biken (auch längere Touren), Skifahren, Wandern, alles problemlos. Also ist es schon so, dass sich eine Art Ersatzgewebe bildet. 
Nur Hinknien ist etwas unangenehm, weil man sich quasi auf die Narbe kniet.
Man soll auch zur Durchblutungsförderung das Gewebe rund um die Narbe regelmäßig durchmassieren (das sagt einem leider kein Arzt oder Physiotherapeut).

Vom Gefühl her würde ich vom Joggen auf Asphalt in größerem Ausmaß aber vorerst Abstand nehmen.


----------



## el LUNGE (23. Juli 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Hi elLunge, hatte mit 17 einen Rennradsturz über den Lenker, ja, ja, die Weinmann Bremse war damals schon ziemlich gut...Tja, hat mich den Schleimbeutel am Knie gekostet, war 5 Tage stationär im Krankenhaus, danach 6 Wochen Beinschiene. Als die ab war, das Bein schrumpfte auf Streichholzgröße zusammen. Heute mit 42 Jahren keine Probleme, fahr immer noch Rennrad jetzt mit Campa Recordbremse, besser dosierbar. Auf jeden Fall drück ich dir die Daumen.



... So well, da issa wieder: OP heile überstanden, von Sonntsg Abend bis gestern Vormittag stationär, Knie noch geschwollen, alle paar Tage soll ich zum Ortho zum Verbandswechsel, Physioth. soll ich bekommen, is aba noch zu früh - und freu mich schon jetze riesig auf mein Bikezukunft!!! ... Hoffe, der Verlauf geht so weiter  ... El Lunge


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (23. Juli 2009)

drück dir auch die Daumen, wird schon wieder und wirst sehen, bist hinterher stärker als je zuvor


----------



## el LUNGE (23. Juli 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> drück dir auch die Daumen, wird schon wieder und wirst sehen, bist hinterher stärker als je zuvor



Herzlichen Dank ... Die letzten zwei Jahre waren zum Großteil ganz schön Mist, jetzt will ich mal mehr mit Köpfchen fahren und demzufolge auch mehr auf meinen Körper hören ... Naja, in unserem Alter geht es nicht anders ... El Lunge


----------



## el LUNGE (6. August 2009)

So well, hier ein paar News zum Krankheitsverlauf:
OP am 20.07. unter Vollnarkose (auf eigene Wunsch hin)!
Im Anschluss daran war das Knie enorm geschwollen, bei der Entlassung am 22.07. meinte der Arzt, dass das nicht normal sei! Zu Hause angekommen, hab ich vorwiegend CoolPads verschlissen, was wohl richtig was gebracht hat. Aber auch Arnica D3 Globulies, die mir meine Heilpraktikerin verschrieben hat und die ich schon ab eine Woche vor der OP eingeworfen habe, scheinen wirklich entzündungshemmend zu wirken!
Die Fäden sind am Montag (3.8.) gezogen worden und seit dem 4.8. habe ich KG (2 x Woche), was wohl auch richtig was bringt. Die HP'in meinte, dass meine Schwellung, die immer noch leicht vorhanden ist, zwischen der ersten und der zweiten KG-Sitzung weiter rückläufig gewesen sei!
Meine AU geht noch bis einschl. den 14.8., das muss dann wohl reichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich dann im August schon wieder auf meine Sättel quetschen kann und dann mal langsam wieder mitm Biken starten kann, die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt!!!
Der Vorteil dieser riesiglangen Bikepause (April bis August/September) ist der, dass ich meinem LITEVILLE <10,5kg immer näher komme ...
... El Lunge


----------



## el LUNGE (17. August 2009)

Schöne Sch...e,

Jetzt ist doch ein Bluterguss im Knie, weswegen ich weiter arbeitsunfähig bin ... Der Onkel Doc meinte: "Nur Geduld, dann kommt das wieder hin." ...

Was bedeutet das, ein Bluterguss nach'm Schleimbeutelklau?
Reicht da wirklich einfach nur Geduld?
Oder kann ich sonst noch irgendetwas tun? 

... El Lunge


----------



## Russenkuppe (15. November 2011)

Ich weiß, das Thema is uralt, aber mich würde mal interessieren wies dir heute geht.
Hab ne Schleimbeutelentzündung im linken Ellenbogen. Ist zwar nicht so schlimm wie am Knie denk ich, vor allem fürs biken nicht, aber deine Genesungsgeschichte würd mich dennoch interessieren.


----------



## el LUNGE (27. November 2011)

Moinsen Russenkuppe,

nun, der Verlauf meiner "Krankheitsgeschichte" verlief in Sachen Schleimbeutelentzündung dann doch irgendwann "glimpflich". Heißt: Ich sitze wieder auf dem Sattel, würde mich aber nicht mehr für eine OP entscheiden. Dies ist begründet in einer fahrradbiometrischen Untersuchung, in der dann heraus kam, dass ich einen Beckenschiefstand habe, was in Verbindung mit einer falschen Sitzposition zur SBE führte. Insgesamt DREI Orthopäden hatten nicht auf die Ursache geguckt, hatten mich in der Option, mich unters Messer zu legen, unterstützt. Resumee/Rat: Versuch die Ursache heraus zu finden, dann kannst du dir eine OP höchstwahrscheinlich sparen!  ...  El Lunge




Russenkuppe schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das Thema is uralt, aber mich würde mal interessieren wies dir heute geht.
> Hab ne Schleimbeutelentzündung im linken Ellenbogen. Ist zwar nicht so schlimm wie am Knie denk ich, vor allem fürs biken nicht, aber deine Genesungsgeschichte würd mich dennoch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Russenkuppe (27. November 2011)

Naja die Ursache ist vermutlich bei mir eine falsche Arbeitshaltung am PC-Arbeitsplatz. ICh habe in der Vergangenheit eigendlich meist meinen kompletten Unterarm aufgestützt/aufgelegt.
Daher vermutlich die SBE.

Werde zukünftig drauf achten, den Ellenbogen zu entlasten bzw einfach nicht aufzulegen. Die SBE habe ich trotzdem und werde mich am 01.12. operieren lassen.
Laut Arzt keine große Sache. Örtliche Betäubung, kurze ambulante OP, 1 Tag mit Drainage, danach eine Weile schonen und langsam wieder mit Kraftraining/Krankengymnastik einsteigen.

Denke das mit dem Knie bei dir war schon ne Nummer größer...


----------



## xrated (4. November 2014)

Bei mir war die OP vor genau 1 Monat weil ein kleines Loch nach einem Sturz im Schleimbeutel war. Ich kann den Ellbogen um max. 90 Grad anwinkeln, weiter geht einfach nicht. Bin zwar seit heute bei einem Physiotherapeuten aber habe trotzdem Angst den Arm nie mehr richtig bewegen zu können. Selbst mit der Gabel essen ist schon ein Problem.
In der chirurigschen Abteilung sagte man das das normal so sei weil das Gewebe noch zu fest sei.


----------



## Necrokauz (28. Oktober 2015)

Heey  Habe mich mal über verschiedene Meinungen informiert muss dazu sagen das ich auch eine Schleimbeutelentzündung am Knie hab & erst 14Jahre jung bin Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Habe wirklich Angst , da ich Fußballspieler bin & ob das villeicht meine Karierre beenden könnte? Hoffe auf paar antworten danke schonmal im Voraus 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen. Necrokauz


----------



## MTBLA (6. November 2015)

Ich hatte Schleimbeutelentzündungen schon an Ellbogen und Ferse (Achillessehne). Die Ursache konnte ich meistens auf Überlastung und zu wenig trinken zurückführen. Das war alles noch vor meiner Fahrradzeit...
Einer OP stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber - Orthopäden schnippeln gerne, oftmals geht es aber auch konventionell.

Mir hat bei einer akuten Entzündung der Schleimbeutel immer folgendes geholfen:
1. kühlen, kühlen, kühlen
2. trinken, trinken, trinken
3. Globoli Apis mellifica D6
4. Ruhe (Entlastung)

Das ist nur mein persönliches Erfolgsrezept. Einen Arzt oder Heilpraktiker zu konsultieren ist sicherlich eine gute Idee.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. November 2015)

Zuviel einseitige Belastung fördert natürlich auch eine schnellere abnutzung und entzündung.......erst ma ruhen, auskurieren, danach trainieren aber net nur stur in eine richtung........das gilt erst recht für 14 jährige Fussballerchen......
Die meinung kommt von jemand der 25 jahre Krafttraining, fast 28 jahre Martial arts(15 jahre Fullcontact) und 10 Jahre rennradfahren hinter sich hat.....also ein Freak......
und ach ja........ich hab gaaaaar nix mit den Knien, noch net ma ansatzweise......auch nicht mit anderen knochen......
und gelernt hab ich Maschinenbau, und arbeite NICHT im Büro......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MrDobson84 (25. Januar 2017)

hi. Ich hab auch gleich einen Op vor mir. Linkes Knie.. Schleimbeutel...genauer gesagt in knapp 1 Stunde schneiden die in mir rum hoffe ich kann danach auch wieder fahren


----------



## trauchhaus (25. Januar 2017)

Mich hat es am 01.01 erwischt, hatte eine lange Ausfahrt in der Kälte und dann fing schon leicht das Knie an weh zu tun, bin aber noch ein ganzes Stück weiter. Am nächsten Tag hats dann ordentlich gebrannt im Bereich der Kniescheibe. Hatte mir noch nichts weiter bei gedacht, also 1 Woche Schonung. Danach war es auch nicht mehr zu merken, wieder aufs Bike und nach wenigen Minuten, Ansatzweise der selbe Schmerz, wieder 1 Woche Schonung mit dem selben Ergebnis. Letztlich war ich dann beim Doc der dann eine Schleimbeutelentzündung diagnostizierte. Soll jetzt 2-3 Wochen Pause machen, mit Bandage, Homöophatischen Tabletten, Kühlung/Voltarenverbände und dann bin ich mal gespannt. 

Wenn es dann nicht weg ist bekomme ich die Krise, kann ich vermutlich die Saison 17 schon an den Haken hängen.


----------



## trauchhaus (31. Januar 2017)

MrDobson84 schrieb:


> hi. Ich hab auch gleich einen Op vor mir. Linkes Knie.. Schleimbeutel...genauer gesagt in knapp 1 Stunde schneiden die in mir rum hoffe ich kann danach auch wieder fahren



...und wie war es?


----------



## MrDobson84 (31. Januar 2017)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> ...und wie war es?


bisher ganz gut. 1 Woche vergangen. Ich hab keine Schmerzen.. Laufe mit Schiene aber nicht mit meine Krücken. Am 7.2 werden mir die Fäden gezogen.. Hoffe ich kann bald wieder radeln☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikita66 (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo.
Ich bin zwar nur ein Hobby Biker und hab's auch nicht am Knie...ich hab eine ganz fiese Schleimbeutel Entzündung in der Hüfte...lebe seit Jahren damit, meistens war's auszuhalten...leider ist es jetzt seit Monaten so schlimm das ich vor Schmerzen nicht mehr schlafen kann, im Ruhe Zustand ist es am schlimmsten, wache von den Schmerzen ständig auf, bin dadurch den ganzen Tag müde...der ganze Oberschenkel schmerzt extrem...war die Tage im MRT( vor 2 Jahren schon mal), der Arzt meinte:  es ist schlimmer geworden als vor 2 Jahren, ich werde wohl an einer OP nicht drum rum kommen,  da die Entzündung schon den Muskel daneben angegriffen hat...
Hat damit hier auch schon jemand Erfahrung? Ich hab echt schiss.  
LG...und ich hoffe auf "helfende" Antworten.


----------



## MrDobson84 (26. Oktober 2019)

Helfen kann ich dir dabei nicht aber alles gute wünschen das alles gut geht..
Fährst aber wenigstens einen Fully oder? Das dürfte deine Hüfte zumindest etwas entlasten


----------



## a_senna213 (5. Februar 2020)

el LUNGE schrieb:


> Tach Geländebreitreifenradsportgemeinde!
> 
> Bei mir steht eine Schleimbeutel-OP an (linkes Knie!) ... Hat jemand auch seinen Beutel rausruppen lassen? Wenn ja, wie war es?
> 
> ...


... mein Rat... lass die OP und mach statt dessen muslkelaufbau nach Anleitung von einem guten! Physio. 
Hab insgesamt 6 OPs hinter mir und nach der 4.ten hat man gemerkt dass das kreuzband gerissen war.
heute 27 Jahre später ist das kreuzband wieder gerissen ... solange ich meine Muskulatur trainiere gibt es keine Probleme...
Unsere Söhne sind noch besser. Der jüngere hat seine 2.Kreuzbandplastik und beim älteren waren e insgesamt 12!!! OPs und viele Komplikationen. Auch er läuft ohne Kreuzband und Krücken ? herum 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## a_senna213 (5. Februar 2020)

Nachtrag... 
.... bei meiner 1.OP hieß es übrigens Schleimbeutel Entzündung... ???


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Februar 2020)

a_senna213 schrieb:


> ... mein Rat... lass die OP und mach statt dessen muslkelaufbau nach Anleitung von einem guten! Physio.
> Hab insgesamt 6 OPs hinter mir und nach der 4.ten hat man gemerkt dass das kreuzband gerissen war.
> heute 27 Jahre später ist das kreuzband wieder gerissen ... solange ich meine Muskulatur trainiere gibt es keine Probleme...
> Unsere Söhne sind noch besser. Der jüngere hat seine 2.Kreuzbandplastik und beim älteren waren e insgesamt 12!!! OPs und viele Komplikationen. Auch er läuft ohne Kreuzband und Krücken ? herum
> Grüße Thomas


 Da er schon vor 10 Jahren gefragt hat, dürfte es längst nicht mehr sein Thema sein.


----------



## a_senna213 (6. Februar 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Da er schon vor 10 Jahren gefragt hat, dürfte es längst nicht mehr sein Thema sein.


da problem kommt aber immer wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (8. Februar 2020)

a_senna213 schrieb:


> da problem kommt aber immer wieder...


Nein.....bei ihm nicht ☠ ?



> Zuletzt gesehen 2. Oktober 2013


----------



## a_senna213 (8. Februar 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Nein.....bei ihm nicht ☠ ?


...das freut mich für ihn und wünsche dass es dabei bleibt


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Februar 2020)

@a_senna213
Lesen, mein Freund, lesen.
R.I.P.


----------

